# anti roll bar bushes



## andy237 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi 
I was wondering how hard it is to change the rear anti roll bar bushes and also which ones to get do I go for the rubber ones or the polyurathane one that are a dvertised about


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Pretty sure you will find the procedure to replace them in the Aussie X trail forum. Supposedly the polyurethane ones are an aftermarket improvement. Good luck.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It's not that difficult to change the bushings on the stabilizer bar. If you use the polyurethane bushings, it'll stiffen up the stabilizer bar action which may cause a harsher chassis feeling when traveling over a washboard road.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info Rogoman. Hate those roads lol.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Just got Nissan original ones from the dealer. 9,95 each. Will install over the weekend. Thanks for the advice to stay original Rogoman.


----------



## andy237 (Aug 3, 2013)

Done mine got polyurathane ones for £12-00 fitted easy with help of my son so all good


----------

